# Achilles Tendonitis and KT Tape



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried using KT Tape for relief from Achilles Tendonitis? How'd it do?

I ask, because my left ankle is acting up after a climbing ride last Thursday. It started aching at about a mile into the ride...and did I listen to my body? Hell no....I continued another 40 miles...:madman:. I could barely walk on it Thursday night and most of Friday...and stairs suck...

I've been resting it and wearing compression socks, and it is feeling better, but I'm wondering if anyone has had luck with the tape or another solution. I had planned on racing Voodoo Fire in Pueblo, CO this weekend, but now that decision is up in the air. Luckily, I haven't registered yet.

Thanks!


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know anything about tape- but I do not about tendonitis (unfortunately). Mine is in the shoulder/arm. Anyway, you gotta rest it and listen to your body next time. And when you do go back-- don't start with a 40 mile journey. If you keep on it you'll make it worse and regret it. 

.......If you feel it in muscles-- keep riding-- if you feel it in a joint/tendon-- STOP. Goes for everything else too.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I picked up some KT Tape, and tried it out yesterday. I went for a 13-mile spin on one of our trails here in C-Springs, and the ankle felt pretty good. I've decided to sit the race out though in fear of killing my ankle...and having to miss the whole season. Next race is in two weeks! I should be good to go by then!:thumbsup:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

You talk about achilles tendonitis and you talk about your ankle. Those are two different subjects in my book. As far as your achilles tendon, you don't want to mess either re-injuring it or really messing it up. They take a long time to heal. Just take it easy and don't assume that if it doesn't hurt too much it's OK. Good luck.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

xcguy said:


> You talk about achilles tendonitis and you talk about your ankle.


Yea...I can see that. My issue is only with the left Achilles. I'm definitely easing back into things so (hopefully) I can race in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cobbler (Feb 10, 2011)

xcguy said:


> You talk about achilles tendonitis and you talk about your ankle. Those are two different subjects in my book. As far as your achilles tendon, you don't want to mess either re-injuring it or really messing it up. They take a long time to heal. Just take it easy and don't assume that if it doesn't hurt too much it's OK. Good luck.


I have tendinitis too and its just generalising about its location
To be honest and exact i could say its my heel and the lower section of my calf but thats too much of a mouthful so 'heel' suffices


----------

